# BluetoothStack not initalized



## myK (26. Okt 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich versuche gerade ein wenig mit Bluetooth herumzuspielen und bin dazu www.jsr82.com durchgegangen.

Wenn ich allerdings das Beispiel hier ausprobieren will bekomme ich folgende Exception:
javax.bluetooth.BluetoothStateException: Unable to load HCIManager. org.javabluetooth.stack.hci.HCIException: BluetoothStack not initalized. 

Hab etwas gegooglet aber leider gibts da nicht viel zu finden. Nur Leute die das gleiche Problem haben aber auch keine Lösung finden.

Ach ja, die Java Com Api habe ich heruntergeladen. Leider gibts nur explizite API´s für Solaris und Linux, sowie eine generisch, welche ich auch heruntergeladen habe und in mein Projekt eingebunden habe.

Zudem habe ich den Bluetooth Stack hier compiliert www.javabluetooth.org.
Eine bt.jar draus gemacht und auch ins Projekt eingebunden.

Weiss momentan nicht weiter und hoffe einer von Euch kann mir helfen.

Grüße
myK

p.s.: Mein Handy wird über Com8+9 per Bluetooth im Windows erkannt und ist erfolgreich eingerichtet.


----------



## lukasz (2. Nov 2007)

Hi,

Hast Du vielleicht das Problem schon geloest?

Ich habe die gleiche Schritte gemacht und trotzdem funktioniert nicht. 

MfG


----------



## myK (5. Nov 2007)

Nein, leider nicht....
Habe die Aventana Bluetooth Libary ausprobiert. Die funktioniert.
Leider kostet die nach Ablauf der 2 Wochen 25€.
Werde aber wohl nicht drum herum kommen diese zu kaufen.
BluetoothStack ist ne abstrakte Klasse die ich wenn ich sie erweitere zum verrecken nicht init. bekomme....


----------

